# Couple of new rides for Lance Armstrong



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Hope the second one is auctioned for charity.










see more and story:
https://www.supertouchart.com/2009/03/08/lacycle-killerslance-armstrongs-new-kaws-trek-madone/











see more and story:
https://www.supertouchart.com/2009/...lance-armstrongs-new-barry-mcgee-trek-madone/


----------



## Farmer Tan (Jan 25, 2009)

Instead of making a new thread, I'll just post this here. A one-of bike for Contador:

http://twitpic.com/1xqcw/full


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

sadly I don't really care for them.. to much going on graphically. What ever happened to simple elegant paint?


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> sadly I don't really care for them.. to much going on graphically. What ever happened to simple elegant paint?


I feel the same for the first one, looks like it belongs on a Mexican Taxi. But the second one, again not too sure about the paint job, but the flat bars I like...alot.


----------



## Rubi13 (Sep 6, 2007)

zac said:


> I feel the same for the first one, looks like it belongs on a Mexican Taxi. But the second one, again not too sure about the paint job, but the flat bars I like...alot.


Mexican Taxi......that cracks me up.:lol:


----------



## joelbolt (Feb 9, 2008)

I love this look.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Rubi13 said:


> Mexican Taxi......that cracks me up.:lol:



Everyone knows Mexican taxis are green....


----------

